# keeping a "secret" spot "SECRET"



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if some one "outs" it...don't say a word...BELIEVE ME!!!...its better than getting into a cussing match on the web...I had 2 nice spec holes "outed" last year and have only seen 1 person there that mentioned P&S...the more that is said in a thread, the longer it gets read...:beer:


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Is this*

a Va topic or what.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

do you agree with the thread?...I think it could go to ALL forums...its true...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

the key is sharing holes with those who share with you.... give unto others what others give unto you. gotta share to be shared with, 2 way street in my book.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

never minded sharing or helping...just read a viscous post about someone "outing' a spot...if someone shows up, help them...if 60 show up, leave...


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Visit....*

SOL sometime and do a search for "spot burning". Taken very seriously there. Threads have been pulled, posting privilages taken away and alot of hand slapping on that forum for such things. Mentioning an area is okay, giving away "the spot on the spot" is strongly discouraged. Guess it seems to be a real problem in some places to mention the specifics. They get over crowded, over fished, parking gets taken away, trash left behind, everything you'd hate to see happen apparently does when a spot gets burned. Guess I should ask...is this same rule applied to the P&S forum?? I know I read the rules when registering but, would like to be sure so as not to get into trouble here.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*Okay...*

hope I don't get into trouble mentioning another site like I did  I went and did a search here for the same thing and was glad to see that this site is not like that  I respect any "spots" that someone may share with me and would do the same with them and expect the same. I think we all know how limited our resources can be and the steps that need to be taken to ensure they are protected. I've ice fished with someone who I respect very much. When I first asked him if I could go with him to learn a thing or two and places on the lakes to fish, he laid down the law on sizes and species. I respected his wishes. I only wanted to go and learn why he picked the places he did and how he fished them. I wasn't looking to "rufus" in on his hard learned spots. I wanted the knowledge he shared so that I could go and find my own spots and fish them correctly. And yep, I plan on becoming a P&S subscriber!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*spot burning*

As far as I am concerned if the spot is on private property or you need permission to fish there and you were lucky enough to get that permission, then NO I wouldn't post the spot. Public piers or jetties and beaches are just that, PUBLIC. Just because you caught fish on monday and limited out or caught a biggun doesn't mean that they will be there on tuesday. That's why it's called fishin. Granted, if you know your area you will know when someone is talking about a certain spot without naming it. BUT...There is NOTHING wrong with naming a spot to someone who is just getting started and is asing for help by asking for a good place to fish. And as far as the site that was mentioned,,,,,I know first hand about posts being deleted and such. That's not the only site that does that. That's why I don't waste my time by going to those sites.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Perhaps I am misunderstanding what you are saying ?
If it bother you just be General in your spot description..


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i agree. private property or some honey hole that you have to climb fences and trees to get to, i understand, but not wanting to tell someone that you caught a fish at a public beach, pier, etc is stupid.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

*I guess....*

thats why I enjoy this site moreso  Open discussions about places. I just can't see what the big deal is about discussing well known, public places. I guess it is the "clique" thing sometimes. Especially when it come to places such as the Delmar area. Ain't like there are any real "secrete" spots. Maybe holes and such but, anyone putting in some time and learning will find them eventually. Yes, I hunt the public lands just not tellin' ya where I hung my stand and pulled out the 10 pointer


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You should only discuss your secret spot with your wife. 














IMHO


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This is a real "hot button" with me...

It was just a few years back, that I had NEVER even dropped a line in Saltwater. I was the guy with the Zebco 808 on the white rod, with the big metal armed fish frightener rig...

It was because of sites like this one, and many people I've met and fished with, that thankfully did not have the "my spot" attitude, that I have the success that I do....

You all know that I fish a whole lot, and post a whole lot of pretty detailed reports, most of the time with background pics...

I have yet to EVER have to compete with ANYONE that had his arse parked in one of "MY" spots...

I will continue to post my reports, and give detailed info as to location, bait, technique, etc. because people did it for me, when I was a rookie....For that I'm grateful, because I've gained so much in such a short time in this hobby.

This is what promotes our sport, people, and makes it fun. Those who like to post "witness protection" photos, and speak in cryptic code, are helping no one. Newbies that see these posts are not impressed with your Jedi Powers, either.

What's impressive, is a Jedi Fisherman that is eager to help someone else become proficient in the ways of The Force......


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Touchy subject. It doesn't bother me to tell where I caught mine, bc when I do report, it's after I get back home and not able to fish the salt for a few months. It's a personal choice for me. I try to get a read on people before I blab an exact spot. I don't want to give an exact spot to some ungracious soul, whom may never return the favor. Call me selffish


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

On Hatteras most people know the 'secret' spots. If they don't, they only have to ask at any tackle shop. :fishing:

Even with exact locations and GPS coordinates, the fishing changes from hour to hour with tides, wind and water temperature. You may limit out one hour and get skunked the next. Also there's casting involved. Sometimes the fish are in the wash and other times they're out of reach for any who can't lob a bait over 100 yards into the wind and rain. (I'm not one of them. ) 

We're all here to share and learn, I hope. opcorn:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

OBXFISHN said:


> On Hatteras most people know the 'secret' spots. If they don't, they only have to ask at any tackle shop. :fishing:
> 
> Even with exact locations and GPS coordinates, the fishing changes from hour to hour with tides, wind and water temperature. You may limit out one hour and get skunked the next. Also there's casting involved. Sometimes the fish are in the wash and other times they're out of reach for any who can't lob a bait over 100 yards into the wind and rain. (I'm not one of them. )
> 
> We're all here to share and learn, I hope. opcorn:


Me being the @$$hole that I am...was flounder fishing down at Hattie the other week and consistantly catching.....well some guys next to us were bottom fishin and had gave up and just standing at their truck BSing..........well one guy walks down in front of their truck and tries his hand at it flounder fishing for 45min to no avail, while me and my buddy were catching them like crazy..............well he walks back up to his truck with the other guys in their crew, about half a dozen guys standing around two trucks, no rods in the water, i give it 5 min and walk over in front of their truck, make a couple casts and pull out a keeper, followed by several throw backs......keep in mind im by far a flounder expert, barely even a novice.... MORAL OF THE STORY: sometimes you can fish elbow to elbow, and it dont matter if you aint throwin the right thing


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

So Treed . . . what were you using and where? 


I'm in the school that you share, and it don't matter because like RD said, they fish aren't gonna be there the next day. There are times however I don't report some details because a certain spot only holds 3 people tops and it is a consistant producer. If someone PMs me and asks and I see that the person is a contributor to this board, yes, I let em' in on it.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

"Fishing Reports" are supposed to be intended to help other people catch fish. They should contain basic information such as where, what, and how. 

Unfortunately, there are two kinds of fishing reports. The kind that are intended to help other people, and the other kind. 

A picture of a fish with no information about where it was caught isn't a fishing report, it's just somebody stroking their rod. 

I've been putting fishing reports on the internet for four years, I ALWAYS include the location where the fish were caught, and I try and remember to include when they were caught in relation to tides, and what was used for bait. 

I have NEVER shown up at the same spot the next day and found ANYBODY asking if this is the internet hot spot, or even just fishing. 

Somewhere along the line, the theory that there are hundreds of people "lurking" on internet forums so they can jump in the car and run to a particular spot got developed. It's BS.

Anybody that's been fishing for more than 20 minutes should realize that just because the fish were biting at Secret Hot Spot #464 yesterday doesn't mean they'll be biting there tomorrow.

I've been fishing for 50 years, and I think I can safely say that 99.9% of the little bit I know about fishing I've learned from another fisherman, so I have no problem at all sharing info with other people who enjoy fishing.

You never know, you might post a report one day and a week later meet somebody fishing at your Secret Hot Spot who can show you how to catch twice as many fish as you did last week. 

If you're gonna go fishing at your Secret Hot Spot tomorrow and you don't want anybody to know about it, leave your camera at home. We can go to Google and type in "Fish Pictures" if we want to see pictures of fish. Go into the garage and stroke your rod, no need to do it on the internet...


----------



## kimh1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well said!!
Thank god there are still a few decent human being left in this selfish world.:beer::fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> So Treed . . . what were you using and where?
> 
> 
> I'm in the school that you share, and it don't matter because like RD said, they fish aren't gonna be there the next day. There are times however I don't report some details because a certain spot only holds 3 people tops and it is a consistant producer. If someone PMs me and asks and I see that the person is a contributor to this board, yes, I let em' in on it.


1/4 and 3/8 oz red arrow head style jig head....white eye ball with a black pupils....slightly dialated (going for the injured, bewildered, drunk baitfish look here), with an approxamately 4/0 nickel plated hook, sharpened sticky sharp....and a 3" pearl white, Gulp! Pogie..... Pitch out, under or over handed, approx 20-30ft at high tide, or a long cast (as far as you can) parallel to the drop off.....bounce or hop slowly back to point of origin. Pop rod when intended quarry grabs imitated baitfish. Reel in, apply chit eating grin as needed in order to pisz the neighboring guys off that are just standing around, drinkin beer and shaking their heads.....and repeat as needed or until intended quarry has been depleted or sore mouthed from spot......................................

Spot- wash over area, ocean side, Ramp 55, Hatteras Village, North Carolina. 

Tide- drunk tide....twas falling the whole time we were catching


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There is no rule against sharing specific locations on here--it is left to the discretion of the poster.

Just exercise some judgment and try to strike a balance between being a leech who never posts anything useful, and being a loudmouth who gives away every single spot he's ever been to.

And it's been my experience that the loudmouths aren't a problem for long, because no one ever shares information with them again. Even though I regularly post reports from areas that are producing, people still share plenty of very specific info with me because they know that if they tell me to keep my mouth shut, I keep my mouth shut.

Which leads me to another part of the etiquette surrounding posting reports: if you discovered the spot on your own, post whatever you want. But never, ever give away information on a spot someone else told you about or taught you how to fish. That's just bad manners.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Treed Now that*

Was PRICELESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh and for the record...I informed more than one person on the island while I was there  just used discression about who to.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*pet peeve*

share or don't, thats your call, but I find it rather immature if a couple of guys or even a group start talking in "code" on a forum- you know- that place we were , err two tuesdays ago 

hey if its private keep it private- no need to act like a school girl dying to let everyone know that she has a secret she's not about to share with anyone outside of the clique.

I have no problem sharing, but then again I might feel different if I lived in say NY, where I might expect the weekenders might be thick enough to run me out of a good spot if it was revealed every Friday night which spots were hot.


----------



## bigwavedavel14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that my post of about a week ago was one that started this thread I was merely relaying info about an exceptional day I had which a few individuals took offense to. Never mind that area I was talking about was 1/4 to 1/2 mile wide and I fished same area afterward with out same the success. On top of that tales of massive amounts of people with coolers of beers and p&s flags in this same area just didnt happen.I did learn a valuable lesson though I will be more general in fishing spot descriptions from now on unless request is by private message.I will then be more than happy to tell the full details.Tight Lines.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> share or don't, thats your call, but I find it rather immature if a couple of guys or even a group start talking in "code" on a forum- you know- that place we were , err two tuesdays ago
> 
> hey if its private keep it private- no need to act like a school girl dying to let everyone know that she has a secret she's not about to share with anyone outside of the clique.
> 
> I have no problem sharing, but then again I might feel different if I lived in say NY, where I might expect the weekenders might be thick enough to run me out of a good spot if it was revealed every Friday night which spots were hot.


 cliques on this site? psh....naaa..not here 





Jesse


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If it's a public area, I'll give out the info if asked. Even if you don't ask, I'll still tell everyone about it. General info, at least.
There's only a couple times when I won't tell, it's if the person is a jackass that I know will destroy the spot,if it's a private dock or I have been given the info and told not to share it.
Otherwise, I have no problem sharing my spots and info because I'm a socialist when it comes to fishing.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> As far as I am concerned if the spot is on private property or you need permission to fish there and you were lucky enough to get that permission, then NO I wouldn't post the spot. Public piers or jetties and beaches are just that, PUBLIC. Just because you caught fish on monday and limited out or caught a biggun doesn't mean that they will be there on tuesday. That's why it's called fishin. Granted, if you know your area you will know when someone is talking about a certain spot without naming it. BUT...There is NOTHING wrong with naming a spot to someone who is just getting started and is asing for help by asking for a good place to fish. And as far as the site that was mentioned,,,,,I know first hand about posts being deleted and such. That's not the only site that does that. That's why I don't waste my time by going to those sites.


 Ditto Dog why does someone think they have a Secret spot anyway, fish will move, conditions /weather will change are we not here to help each other to feed our families. there is no secret spots just areas that may produce more frequently than others.I fish with my friends within a few yards of each other and he or I may catch more than the other. But who Cares.As long as you have a good time and you get a few fish for a Fry is that not what it is about. This is not rocket science/or the SOL site.:beer::fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cliques? Like High School? Here?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Cliques? Like High School? Here?


Go fishin [email protected] gave you a report


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

See MD Board  Gonna be eatin' good this week


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

wellll i reckon i can let u slide


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If you want to keep a place secret keep it to yourself or to a few close friends. The best thing you can do is to not go public with it. Theres not much you can do if some one has already found it or already knows about it the will tell.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bigwavedavel14 said:


> I'm pretty sure that my post of about a week ago was one that started this thread I was merely relaying info about an exceptional day I had which a few individuals took offense to. Never mind that area I was talking about was 1/4 to 1/2 mile wide and I fished same area afterward with out same the success. On top of that tales of massive amounts of people with coolers of beers and p&s flags in this same area just didnt happen.I did learn a valuable lesson though I will be more general in fishing spot descriptions from now on unless request is by private message.I will then be more than happy to tell the full details.Tight Lines.


no need to apologize..VA Beach is a small town..not too many good shore places to fish....that's why I keep away from the high trafffic shore areas.

As fer sharin info..I'm all for it.....call a couple of yer closes friends....have them call a couple of there closes friends..ect...


Too bad I do most of the callin. Maybe in 2008 I's gonna be a hermit.....

jus like any reach around...hate ta always be the one reachin........good luck fellas.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Guess I'll get blasted for this'n...*

Sorry folks,I'm "ole school" and learned what little I know from other fishermen,not the net...
The best way to learn is "hands on".. Like learning to read a beach and finding a spot.. 
You say a spot will not be there the next day.. Well,how about the next yr? For instance you find a spot that works during a certian tide,moon phase,type of current there makes both of these factors important.. Find these fish there every yr in the same spot with very few folks there.. Only fish that spot during that time,and the fish in it are not found anywhere else on the beach during that time of yr.. Am I going to give this spot up?? H#LL NO.. Sorry,but that's the way I feel about it...
I believe anyone that knows me will speak up and tell you I'm the first there when help is requested to learn something,if I can.. Will I post that fish are biting on a full moon,and you can get to the spot by turning at ramp 27 heading exactly 2.1 mi north past sign turning into ramp?? Nope 
Are the spots I know "secret",nope they glare ya right in the face if ya know what you are looking for.. The only way,imho to see them is "hands on"..... The way to get this experience is to use the tools on the internet to give you an idea approx location,what bait to use,what knot to tie,what rod and reel to use,when to be there,ect.. After that it's up to you to learn how to find the right spot.. 

Not saying I won't report fish being caught,cause I do,just saying I'm not going to burn a spot.. 

All of what I said can be taken to extreme,as on SOL.. When NewsJeff was blasted for giving a report on Ocracoke and some drum he caught.. Ocracoke is 14mi long for someone to say he is spot burning is rediculous in my view...
All JMO,fire away fellers...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Very good pioint*

I have to say that you are right. The BEST way to learn IS hands on.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Folks need to do more fishin' & less surfin'...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm with DD's philosophy. I may not pick the best spots, but I dont ask for specifics. I am guilty of going to the OBX, stopping in a shop and asking what's happening, N Beach, S Beach or something, but that's about it. As I said b4 Ill share with those who may in turn share with me, even if I dont plan to go to that spot they mentioned, just aint me. My report that I have fingersnclaws is null and void anyway, it was the very next tide change, until I left that week.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Folks need to do more fishin' & less surfin'...


Granted, but most of us (be honest) are killing time at work, and some figure if they can pick up a tidbit of info while surfin, then run to the spot after work- well, they think they're ahead of the game.



Agree pretty much with what Kenny worte. I enjoy the challenge of discovering my own holes, don't really want to be lead by the nose and told 'toss here".


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm glad that some people on here have never found more people in a spot after they posted a report. I can see why they dont see it as a problem. I however have had a spot that I used to fish get so crowded that I wouldn't fish it any more.

I had people laugh at me on the boards and tell me that there was no way that the people that were fishing there were doing so because of my reports. Well, that may be but it seemed awful funny that before I posted my reports there were two maybe three guys fishing it and a few days after my report there were like 30. Main difference with this spot was it was small and I will not post up exact locations like that again. Will I post up that I was fishing S of Ramp 34? Sure, or the point. But giving up exact locations,nah. Learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Shhhh, best spot to catch drum, day or nite, full moon or new moon is Cape Point, hands down.

As last week proved, weed and not many fish on the north beach, but no weed and plenty of fish on Cape Point.

Always fish there.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Never have relied on someone putting me on "the spot". Always have enjoyed at least being steered in the right direction then figuring it out on my own  "by the ramp", "around the bend", "by the point", "on white Fin-s", "draggin' it slow", "they are bitin'" have always been enough for me to start my learning adventure. I don't need someone's "spot" to catch fish. I may find a better one  And as much as things change from day to day, what's hot today may not be tomorrow and ya' gotta learn all over again  As I've said before, if your in "my spot" then evidently it wasn't much of a secret. Just hope ya' let me fish it with ya'  depending of course on space available.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

I am by no-means disrespecting those who desire to keep their secret spots to themselves or a few selected friends...I would probobly do the same...
But for those who do share some of their "honey holes", let me just say it is greatly appreciated by myself who works 10 hours a day, and after work is busy shuttling 2 kids to various activities (2 of them I coach), then lose saturdays to games and sundays to volunteer work, I appreciate any help I can get.....:beer:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Seriously guys, what is the point of having a forum based on sharing information and reports if you're going to whine about doing that? Why are you here? I would assume you used this site as a tool, a source of information, a place to meet friends... not to piss and moan about "YOUR SPOT" getting burned... shut up and fish.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hell, I wish more people would give up some spots just to help a newbie get going. The favor would be returned obviously.


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

*Helping other "fishermen"*

I agree that the job of this forum is to help one another. I have read several posts and can tell you I also appreciate the info. I am up to my neck in gators most days so a little "guidance" on where they're biting is much appreciated. My experience is the guys with the "secret spot" have something to hide (taking undersized fish, fish out of season, etc). I used to work for NOAA doing fishing surveys and I can tell you the folks who were unwilling to talk about their catch were the ones who ended up getting caught by the VMRC patrol. As long as we are respectful of each other, I say share the wealth!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> no need to apologize..VA Beach is a small town..not too many good shore places to fish....that's why I keep away from the high trafffic shore areas.
> 
> As fer sharin info..I'm all for it.....call a couple of yer closes friends....have them call a couple of there closes friends..ect...
> 
> ...


Im with ya 100 percent ...well minus the reach around stuff .. 
I'm speaking more about the recon stuff and I am swaying towards the Hermit thing myself.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I'm gonna let this one slip*

The Point shhhhhhhhhhh..for Drum ..shhhhshhhhh..

and the Jetties for specks.. shhhhshhhhshhhh.. JAM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JAM said:


> The Point shhhhhhhhhhh..for Drum ..shhhhshhhhh..
> 
> and the Jetties for specks.. shhhhshhhhshhhh.. JAM



LMAO.....ya don't say John...cya in a few weeks. BTW can ya Point me in the right direction...hate winnin all them rods...need to place this year @ the WRI Striper tourney and get some $$$$$...I'll make sure ta split the winnin's


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Spots that are public and common knowledge I will speak of directly. Other found spots you may have to follow me. Heck one of my favorite spots that I currently fish I can no longer even take a guest to because of other people screwed up. 
This site has a great resource in the Coastal Explorer that really covers most of the easier to access places to fish. Which is a great start that with a good idea of the current winds and tides should give you an excellent start on locations to fish. Oh water temps are good to know as well.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Al, there's a spot near OI bridge, it's a bit of a walk, wear good shoes. Stripers are there and you can fish real beach stylee instead of boring 'ol catwalk stylee.
Also heard of this spot 'bout 5 miles south of Sanbridge, got no idea why no one goes there.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I cant read a beach to save my life, all my hot spots were places I stumbled upon.

As far as sharing those spots, sure!

For those of you who choose not to? Thats cool too!


----------

